# Px4 .40 compact holster



## Youngholster82 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hey y'all new guy here from Texas. I'll be getting a px4 .40 compact pretty soon and I am wondering which holster to get. I've "Googled" a ton and it appears that holster shopping is similar to shopping for tires. There are a million out there and they're all "the best." I think for now I'm looking for an owb holster, something to wear to the range and for kicking around a deer lease etc. I'm haven't decided if I'm going to get my carry license yet, but if I do I imagine I'll get an iwb. I saw this dual carry, but it seems like a dual carry might not perform well at either iwb or owb, just mediocre at both. I could be mistaken though. On the opposite end of the spectrum in both price and style, there's this Fobus that I test fit a full size px4 .40 in at the store. I didn't wear it but it held the gun snug. I didn't try the compact though. I've also seen the offerings from Beretta on their website. Are they any good? What do y'all like for these weapons? 
How do you Px4 owners like being a Px4 owner? While I'm here, any .40 ammo recommendations for her? 
Thanks 
-m
http://www.gunnersalley.com/mtr-custom-dual-carry-holster/

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/fobus-evolution-paddle-fn--px4-holster#repChildCatid=292422


----------



## Youngholster82 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks y'all. 
I just ordered the dual carry. Should I report back or leave y'all in suspense?


----------

